# Cabelas Polar Cap Cooler



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Feb 11, 2017)

Anyone got one of these yet?


----------



## hold em hook (Feb 12, 2017)

I have the 60 qt and it is much better than my RTIC.  I put 20 lbs of ice in it last Saturday with a couple cases of beer.  I forgot about it after the Super Bowl last Sunday.  Went out last night to cook and opened it there was still probably 5 lbs of ice and cold beer!  A few times a yr Cabelas puts their brand items on sale.  I waited for the sale and free shipping before I purchased.  You can also buy  $100 Cabelas gift cards for $82 on ebay, I purchased 2 of those.  So after the saleand discounted cards I spent $190 shipped on the $300 cooler.  Field and Stream rates it the best of all the high end coolers.


----------



## mmcneil (Feb 14, 2017)

I've got a 60qt and it holds ice very well. Put 10 pounds of ice and a case of beer, it held ice for over a week sitting on my porch.


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Feb 15, 2017)

Very nice.  All the youtube videos tell the truth.  It rocks.


----------

